# chip grafico intel y tarjeta grafica nvidia en paralelo

## xy01

hola, esa esmi pregunta, existe alguna manera para que mi chip grafico intel que viene integrado en mi tarjeta madre funcione en paralelo con mi tarjeta grafica nvidia ?

o por lo menos que funcione mi chip grafico intel en paralelo con mi procesador pentium D, ya que quiero darle un uso a este chip que ya no uso por que creo que solo estoy desperdiciandolo

----------

## pelelademadera

no se entiende bien lo que queres hacer...

usar las 2 vga al mismo tiempo?

se puede, usando los drivers de xorg.

si queres usar los drivers de nvidia, no vas a poder hacerlo

ahora, para que queres que anden las 2 vga a la vez?

----------

## xy01

no, lo que quiero es darle un uso al chip grafico intel de mi  tarjeta madre para que le ayude en el procesamiento a la tarjeta grafica nvidia o al procesador pentium D

eh investigado y eh descubierto que se pueden convertir los chips grafico nvidia y ati como auxiliare para el procesador, es decir ayudando al procesador en su trabajo, en nvidia se logra mediante cuda pero el problema es que mi chip grafico es intel el cual quisiera saber si existe algo similar, para que pueda darle un uso a ese chip grafico intel integrado que tengo en lugar de servirme como otra salida vga

----------

## cameta

Necesitarias preguntar en un foro de modding. Esa gente que hace overclocking y cosas por el estilo.

----------

## johnlu

Deberías ver si tu chip Intel soporta OpenCL, eso lo primero.

----------

